# How to remove FireFox ???



## Juveinferno (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,
i install gnome 2.* from ports. With gnome is installed a Fire Fox 2.0.0.18. I must to delete Fire Fox. But i do not know who is the best way to do it. I wish to delete all ports that depend on the FireFox 2.0.0.18 not only FireFox. I use pkg_delete he erased only firefox no depend ports. The command or what you recommend to do this ?


----------



## Kitche (Dec 10, 2008)

well most likely everything in gnome2 that depends on a gecko implementation. but nothing depends on Firefox it's just using it for the gecko requirement which I m not sure how to find exactly for which ports actually depend on gecko maybe someone else will know.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 10, 2008)

ports-mgmt/pkg_cutleaves is what you want, but it won't work this time, because ff2 is gnome2 dependency

pkg_cutleaves is simple to use script


----------



## fender0107401 (Dec 23, 2008)

Yesterday I deleted the firefox but my epiphany can work.
Finally, I installed it again.
I think we can cut some dependencies from the meta ports by editing the meta ports' makefile.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 23, 2008)

fender0107401 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I deleted the firefox but my epiphany can work.
> Finally, I installed it again.
> I think we can cut some dependencies from the meta ports by editing the meta ports' makefile.



maybe ff2 source is just necessary to build epiphany.....


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 23, 2008)

fwiw, epiphany's rendering engine is the same as Firefox.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 23, 2008)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> fwiw, epiphany's rendering engine is the same as Firefox.



I know, i just thought i needs real firefox.exe (joking), to run


----------



## fender0107401 (Dec 23, 2008)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> maybe ff2 source is just necessary to build epiphany.....


I think so, the epiphany browser may have some run dependency.


			
				drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> fwiw, epiphany's rendering engine is the same as Firefox.


Maybe the denpendency is the rendering engine.

I have one media player, one irc client......,but I have two web browser, and one is never used and can be deleted. 

Can we separate the engine from browser application?


----------



## fender0107401 (Dec 23, 2008)

I also use debian, in "debian amd64 etch" epiphany don't depend on firefox.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 24, 2008)

Add to /etc/make.conf:

```
WITH_GECKO=xulrunner
```
and rebuild GNOME. Then GNOME won't depend on firefox 2 anymore.


----------



## fender0107401 (Dec 24, 2008)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Add to /etc/make.conf:
> 
> ```
> WITH_GECKO=xulrunner
> ...



How about the epiphany browser, it will work without firefox?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 25, 2008)

fender0107401 said:
			
		

> How about the epiphany browser, it will work without firefox?



Yep. It works fine. It'll be build with xulrunner. I never use it though as I install FF3 once I'm done building :e


----------



## fender0107401 (Dec 25, 2008)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Yep. It works fine. It'll be build with xulrunner. I never use it though as I install FF3 once I'm done building :e


I will try it. :e


----------



## fender0107401 (Dec 25, 2008)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Yep. It works fine. It'll be build with xulrunner. I never use it though as I install FF3 once I'm done building :e


Thank you very much, it works for me, and I found this when I make install epiphany again:
[quoteï¼½
 epiphany is using xulrunner for gecko support, but you can
 change that by defining WITH_GECKO to the following values:
   firefox 
   xulrunner 
[/QUOTE]

I re-installed epiphany and gnome-cd again, because these depend on firefox. :e


----------



## fender0107401 (Dec 25, 2008)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Yep. It works fine. It'll be build with xulrunner. I never use it though as I install FF3 once I'm done building :e


Thank you very much, it works for me, and I found this when I make install epiphany again:


> epiphany is using xulrunner for gecko support, but you can
> change that by defining WITH_GECKO to the following values:
> firefox
> xulrunner


I re-installed epiphany and gnome-cd again, because these depend on firefox. :e


----------

